# Just had ET now on dreaded 2ww! Testing 9th Feb



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello 

Just had my ET, one perfect top grade blast, we were given the option of 2, but advised towards one, which we thought best due to the risk of twins and the fact we have alot of natural identical twins on both sides of our family!

We have 5 for the freezer too.

Test date is the 9th February, so here is to the mad, twinge panicking, kicker checking, in my head sickness feeling and stay away from the pee stick two week wait!!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi lbuck, i think i posted on another thread of yours about blast transfer! Glad everything went well for you at et and I'm happy to join you on the 2ww if thats ok   We only got 1 day 6 blast in the end but it was hatching so grade 5Bb which i think is ok! I am not holding out too much hope though because it didnt get to blast until day 6 and all but one of our other embies arrested just before blast   But for now we are concentrating on   for this little fighter that we have and just praying its a sticky one! It should have begun implantation by now but i dont feel anything   We test on the 10th Feb so a day after you, if i last that long!!!  
I am off work for the rest of this week and then working from home next week, how about you?


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending lots and lots of luck to you!! its the strong ones that make it to the blast and can take 6 days, so you have the best possible chance with that wee one! We transferred on day 6 too! I dont feel anything either, tbh dont feel much different at all!! It will be very difficult to hold out until the test date thats for sure! I went back to work today, have a desk based job so was ok, dont move around much, although trying to muster up the motivation and stop my mind wandering was a bit difficult!! Keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Girls would you mind if I join you please, I have transfer on thursday so willbe testing approx 13th feb xxx

I wish you both lots of luck, not looking forward to 2ww but making lots of light plans xxxxxx


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Mischeif!

Nice to meet you, good luck for your transfer on Thursday, keeping everything crossed for you! 

Its weird but I actually feel quite calm! After all the stress and worrying about hospital aptments, injections, folicals and the like all we have to think about is that our precious embie(s) stick! So as strange as it is, this is my most calm stress free day so far.... (just hope af doesn't arrive early and spoil it all!)

Take care x


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Ladies some suggestions; meditation, acupuncture, putting your feet up & reading, cinema, dvds but taking it really easy at the same time!

Also no heavy lifting, hot baths or hot water bottles.

Best of luck

x


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

How's everyone today?
I'm getting a bit of back ache like i get just before af   Not reading to much into it though and im trying to ignore it   Today is the first day in have left the house since et. I had lunch with a friend, popped into work to pick up my laptop and took a trip to morrisons for a bit of shopping, now I'm pooped! I think i'm going to go for a walk with the dog tomorrow so i can get some more fresh air.
Mischief - good luck for tomorrow   are you having embies or blasts and how many are you having put back? Hope it all goes well


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Good thanks, hope everyone else it too!

Ive been at work today and to my evening hobby club - photography - im by far the youngest there but i dont care! I enjoy it!!

Had a few niggles today with a bit of back pain, but generally fine! Had a stange night tho, after feeling great yesterday, I totally melted last night, floods of tears and didnt stop for a good hour   but fine again today! I think I have been quite strong about everything and trying not to let IVF effect me, but I think it just hit me last night!! 

Enjoy your walk tomorrow - whats your dog like? I love animals, we have a dog, a German Shepherd called Malkin (dont ask Russian ice hokey player OH massive fan of the Pittsburgh penguins!) Its great to just get out with them and of course they understand everything!!

Good luck for tom too mischief!  

Take care x


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

lbuck - we have black and yellow labs and working/racing lurchers, 9 of them in all   Only 2 live in the house though, we have kennels for the others. We breed them but havent had a litter for a couple of years, been too busy with work. This yr we will be having some puppies, i miss it. Photography sounds good, i like taking pics but dont do it enough.
Sorry you had a bad night   I did all my crying on Saturday and now I am just trying to stay calm and just accept our lot   Will test on Thursday and feel pretty prepared for either result but really hoping i dont have to go through all this again   

Mischief - i hope everything is going ok for you hun, let us know how its gone and welcome to the 2ww as of today!!!!   

Where is everyone from? I'm from Mid wales, near Aberystwyth - moved here for uni and just never left because its a lovely place to live.


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi girls hope you are all having a nice day, had transfer this morning had a little hatching blasto and a standard blast, transfer was a bit of a to-do my uterus is not tilted but a funny shape so tube was differcult to get in but consultant was really good and you could tell he was really exact, then my little blast got stuck in tube during transfer /I really hope all will be ok and resting up now xxxxxxx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah! Mischief, welcome to the 2ww club   Wow 2 blasts! We had one put back, it was a grade 5Bb also hatching so hoping its stuck around, it should have implanted by now but not really felt much   a bit achey in my tum and back but nothing to write home about   So when is OTD for you? Mine is 11 days after transfer (dont know why its still called the 2ww   ) and is now 1 week away!!!!!!! Arghhhh its going quite fast! Going away to my dh2b's parents for the wkend to waste a bit more time   Do you have any plans for your 2ww? Ahhhh bless your little bean getting stuck! Its good to have sticky ones though so take it as a good sign


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Hope we had transfer today hatching blasto and standard blasto, we had a bit of a to-do though as one of the embies got stuck in the tube on transfer!!theconsultant was excellent and acted really quickly and calm

test next saturday how are you finding it xxxx


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope - Wow!   They will keep you occupied!   Puppies are great, super cute, but also hard work!! 

Yes, think I just had to get it all out and now im ok again! Strange it was! 

Im live in-between Huddersfield and Holmfirth in West Yorkshire, always lived here, dh is from Liverpool originally tho - sounds lovely where you are - all rolling hills? We are pretty close to the country too!

Mischeif - Glad it all went well, and hope your sticky bean really is a sticky bean!!   

Got a few things planned at the weekend, so should keep me busy - it is going faster than I thought it would tho - which is helpful!! xx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Oooooo, I have family in leeds and was brought up in Hatfield nr Doncaster as my dad was in the RAF there   Left when I was about 7/8 but still have lovely memories of Yorkshire. Also used to go on holidays every yr with my grandparents to bridlington   Lots of lovely memories for me  

Going to pack now for our trip to the in laws   They dont know about tx and i just know his father will make some comment on my weight.....I told dh2b he better not otherwise   and i might just slip out that his DS hasnt told him about tx because he is so critisising of poor dh2b  but he has made me swear not too   so will wear something loose  

Do you have symptoms yet? I have sore boobs, a tremendous stupendous headache from hell and i noticed last night when i came down from having my bath that DH2B's **** really stink so much so i asked him what the hell he was smoking   I am   with 6 days left till OTD  

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

ladies.... 
Hope your ok and managing to hold off from early testing     I am......JUST! Hope your having a good weekend and having lots of r&r   I made it through the in law visit and am now safely back home tucked up in front of the tv waiting for dh2b to get home from seeing his friends. 
Hope x


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey! 

Just about i bought a test on friday,  not used it yet - three days to offical date, ill try to hang on!!! 

Glad you survived! Thats not nice btw commenting on your weight!! 

Ive had very few symptoms, just the odd twinge and sore boobs! But I had those throughout the treatment so who knows! I think im pretty prepaid for either result, just hope its the positive one! 

Im actually quite bored today! Need to think of something to keep me occupied!


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooopssssss   ive gone and done it havent I? Yes I peed on the stick.... 3 days before my official test date...... and it was a very faint positive! So I am even worse now! Is it still the drugs in my body or is it actually a positive! Should not be left bored in the house!


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

oh great! CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!! But now I'm going to find it extra hard to hold out until Thursday! Your body will get rid of 1000 units per day of your HCG trigger shot (thats what i read anyway) so in the first week after egg collection it will show up on HPT's. I'm going to get a first response test tomorrow and may do my test Tuesday, dont think i can hold out much longer now   Well, really pleased for you hun, hopefully i wont be far behind you


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Im joining you with a faint second line   i couldnt wait until the morning so i just did it and there it was! wow now i am even more terrified!  What if it isnt there tomorrow!


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW   
What are we like  

So hope that this is a lucky thread for us! Trying not to be too hopeful but its a great feeling! I am going to try and not test again now, so hopefully the hospital will give me good news!!  

Soooo exciting! x


----------



## loz01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello hope u dont mind me adding to your post. i test tomorrow and im going mad! what do you all mean by symptoms? and is a good thing or bad thing to have symptoms? im getting bubblie feeling in my tummy and it is soooooo bloated ive even had someone ask if i was pregnant! my boobies really hurt as well. ive been really tempted to test early but very sceared of the result. good luck to u all xxx


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome! Re symptoms I dont think its a good thing or a bad thing!! I think all women are different, some will have lots of symptoms or other likes me, not so many!! Our bodies are really good at tricking ourselves!!! Well done you on not testing early!! Good luck for tomorrow... hope we are sharing good news!


----------



## loz01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Tested this morning and it was posative! Really hasn't sunk I'n yet at all got to ring care this afternoon and see what they said. Hope u got on well good luck xxx


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello..........woooooooo congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I went for the blood test this morning...... just got a phone call.......... its positive!!!!!!!     

whooooooooo just you to go now hope!!


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Any news hope?? xx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

4 faint BFPS, 2 BFNS and this morning was a thin blue line on the clearblue plus, BFP or not   not quite sure. Clinic said defo BFP but i really am not convinced. Been getting brown/black discharge and now light spotting with fresh blood and AF pains   Going to try and get a blood test tomorrow morning at my GP


----------



## lbuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww so sorry its not clear cut for you.... we had a blood test and got a call at lunch time ish - I thought all clinics offered this - obv not!!

I will be thinking of you and really really hope you get your bfp   

On a note - I did get some black / brown discharge yesterday, cleared up today tho - I asked the clinic and they said that its either old implantation or because your period is due around this time, so its normal to get some spotting at this stage (technically 4weeks pregnant) bleeding doesn't mean its not worked..... I feel for you as when I saw that it brought back memories of my m/c stay strong and keep us informed


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks lbuck, I am   for tomorrow but i am more than prepared for BFN. Will let you know tomorrow x


----------

